# 523i/528i DME coding - UPDATE.... FLASHED



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

*523i/528i DME coding - UPDATE.... swap by 523i to 530i completed*

Hello,

someone in this forum has a F10/F11 528i with 3 litres, 6 cylinders ?

I've a F11 523i 3 litres, 6 cylinders, that has the same engine, but downgraded via DME coding to 204 cv (starting 258cv for 528i).

I would like to attempt to use 528i DME coding on my car.

May someone, that has the 528i 3 litres, 6 cylinder, read its DME coding CAFD file and give it to me (screenshoot, file, PM, ecc)?

Thank you very much, in advance.

*UPDATE n. 1 ON JUNE 1st, 2013*

*Flashed DME and EGS with 528i firmware (engine and other hardware are the same for both the type of car ..... both EU spec)*

*UPDATE n. 2 ON JUNE 3rd, 2013*
*Bought three stages intake manifold KIT from German BMW dealer... It's coming... Hard to sleep these next nights. *

*UPDATE n. 3 ON JULY 1st, 2013*
*Installed three stages intake manifold and DISA valves. Car is still working in protected mode, but for error is blocking DME. ISTAD found error for conflict between firmware and DME varianten *

*FINAL UPDATE ON SEPTEMPER 13, 2014: 528i working DME and Alpina VMAX limiter 319 km/h*

*Attached are the detailed instructions for programming procedure made by the great teacher Miotoo. Please note for terms of use on page 1: "Success may vary, we take no responsibility for any damage that may occur in relation to the document and the risk is entirely taken by those attempting to perform it."

You are lucky..... I tested it for you.... *


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> Hello,
> 
> someone in this forum has a F10/F11 528i with 3 litres, 6 cylinders ?
> 
> ...


I don't think you will be able to get where you want to go with just changing the DME Coding. You would most likely need to somehow flash the 528i DME firmware onto your 523i.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

The Dme ECU for F10/11 523i/528i is the Siemens MSD87.1. There isn't a tuner in the world that is able to flash it.
The only way is try to code it with 528i parameters. I think that the DME has a unique firmware, but it works differently with different configuration parameters.
For example i found a parameter with a value equal to 270.
For my car 270 is the maximum torque. Then, if i will find in 528i for that value the Number 305 (maximum torque for 528i), it will confirm my idea.
Too simple to be true... 
But BMW works so.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> The Dme ECU for F10/11 523i/528i is the Siemens MSD87.1. There isn't a tuner in the world that is able to flash it.
> The only way is try to code it with 528i parameters. I think that the DME has a unique firmware, but it works differently with different configuration parameters.
> For example i found a parameter with a value equal to 270.
> For my car 270 is the maximum torque. Then, if i will find in 528i for that value the Number 305 (maximum torque for 528i), it will confirm my idea.
> ...


Ok. Good luck and let us know if it works for you.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I hope...
But, i need to find first some F10/11 528i owners that would read their DME ECU for me.
However, thank you Shawn. Yours advices and your Help are most appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> I hope...
> But, i need to find first some F10/11 528i owners that would read their DME ECU for me.
> However, thank you Shawn. Yours advices and your Help are most appreciated.


PM Sean (ImSW1). He has a 528i with I6 Engine, and I am sure he would send you his DME .NCD file.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you..


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sean (ImSW1). He has a 528i with I6 Engine, and I am sure he would send you his DME .NCD file.


File sent. Easy as pie!

Sean


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Many thanks.
I will inform you. 
Other .ncd files needed, because with different optionals something may change (I've 8 gear Sport automatic transmission and Integral scrive steering).


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

With Shawsheridan's help, i found differences into dme .ncd file.
Varianten_config must be set to wert=002 to have the same .ncd file for f10 528i (with n30b30 engine... eu version). However my dme isn't codeable due to antituning system.
The idea was good...


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

*AW: 523i/528i DME coding*

all coding parameters in registers with the variant config and vmax be locked after 10 hours of operation and can not be changed. You have to reset the operating hours of the dme and the cas. anyone knows how to do that?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

UPDATE

Step 2: Flashing DME with different engine type, goes well...... 

Thanks to Miotoo effort, learning me out to use e-sys to flash and to plan step by step all the procedure, this morning i flashed my car.

Is a F11 523i european specs (engine N53B30 - engine type MT11) and now it became a F11 528i european specs (engine N53B30 - engine type MY51).

I give to Miotoo the honour to explain technically the procedure. He is the teacher. I'm only a brave owner and a capable student 

The procedure was possible because the hardware into the two kind of car is the same (same engine, same DME, same gearshift, same exhaust system).

Only the intake manifold is different. On 523i is a single stage, on 528i/530i is a three stages with DISA valves.

Now the car works better until 2500/2800 rmp. After it goes in safe mode because i didn't yet buy the three stages intake manifold..... I need to try the flashing, before.

However next week i'll order and between 10/12 days my car will finally have its lost 54 hp, updating by 204cv to 258cv.

I will study other target. If the 530i euro specs has same hardware for my 523i (ex.. now 528i  ) i'll take other 14cv, with flash update to 272cv....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Step 2: Flashing DME with different engine type, goes well......
> 
> ...


Awesome work by Miotoo and you.

:thumbup:

Looking forward to the DIY write-up.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

*disa functionality*

Here is a document where on page 41 we can study DISA functionality for three stages intake manifold (the egine type is the M54).


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

This made me wonder the possibility of flashing the 640i/740i dme onto 535i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> This made me wonder the possibility of flashing the 640i/740i dme onto 535i


Hmmm...what is HP rating for 640i/740i wth N55?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Nison said:


> This made me wonder the possibility of flashing the 640i/740i dme onto 535i


You have to be sure that the hardware (engine, Dme, ecc) must be the same.....


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Hmmm...what is HP rating for 640i/740i wth N55?


I believe it's 315hp and 330 lb-ft


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> I believe it's 315hp and 330 lb-ft


Ok...so just a slight hp bump up from 306 hp.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok...so just a slight hp bump up from 306 hp.


And 10% increase in torge


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Here is an ESYS oriented technical summary of what @maisav & myself did on his car.

I appreciate his cooperation, the risk he was willing to take in testing this procedure and am happy to have him as member in our aspiring coding forum 

I'm also glad the results are positive and that he is now on his way to achieving a long sought-for mod. Once the intake manifold will be swapped, he will go for a dyno run so we can measure the power & torque achievements.

The process involved:
Verifications
Changing the FA of the car to the target Production Code
Calculations of Target SVT & TAL
Processing of TAL

Our approach was to minimize the change. So nothing but working with a perfectly programmed/coded car and using the same I-step as the current. We proceeded with needed modifications to the DME SWFL at first. This gave us the confidence that we could go back if there is a problem. Once successful, we proceeded with the EGS.

Flashing ECU's with E-sys is not a technically complicated process and the risks involved are not of technical nature. Passing the flashing process itself with success needs some precautions & guidelines which are general to any eeprom style programming:

1. Maintain constant power supply to the programming & target devices
2. Allow sufficient time for processing to complete
3. Stop in case of errors and analyze/troubleshoot the reasons before proceeding
4. Use the programming tool built-in controls to assure proper processing

The E-Sys tool itself has powerful controls to avoid flashing mistakes when it comes to compatibility between the software to be flashed & the target ECU. The ECU's themselves being of automotive grade are by nature of robust fail-safe design, especially those related to engine, transmission, safety & security.
E-Sys also provides the integration support by managing the Master Security Module (MSM) of the car to maintain security & compatibility in programming.
The controls in the hands of the user however, do allow for a lot of manual manipulation which can lead to failed, incorrect flashing and a non-functioning car.

What E-Sys does not provide us is:
1. Information about initialization procedures that may be required to run following a software change
2. Information about fault errors that may be registered in the ECU fault memory during or after TAL processing
3. Tools necessary to perform required follow-up procedures or fault clearing.

Therefore, the risks in this process is mitigated mostly by keeping strict planning & control, understanding the integration of the change within the car-wide computerized network, being vigilant in troubleshooting unexpected failures before making new attempts and finally making sure that the E-Sys settings and functions are carefully and correctly set.

The detailed write-up will be added to the opening post.

Miotoo


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't think you will be able to get where you want to go with just changing the DME Coding. You would most likely need to somehow flash the 528i DME firmware onto your 523i.


You had reason..... :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> You had reason..... :thumbup:


And you two pulled it off. Great work. I'm looking forward to the detailed DIY guide. :thumbup:


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan,
do you know maisav? We started this new adventure: regain the power that BMW has taken away.
He had the courage to start work before me, and he also had the good fortune to find people like you.
Let's see if I'm lucky, too: what do I need to start programming my car? I have a BMW 325i E92 CiC N53B30 Steptronic 6 speed (3000 cc), which has 54 HP hidden.
Thank you in advance.
Luca


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to another italian bimmer, who wants to start its own adventure in upgrading N53B30 engine.... :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aeronauta75 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> do you know maisav? We started this new adventure: regain the power that BMW has taken away.
> He had the courage to start work before me, and he also had the good fortune to find people like you.
> Let's see if I'm lucky, too: what do I need to start programming my car? I have a BMW 325i E92 CiC N53B30 Steptronic 6 speed (3000 cc), which has 54 HP hidden.
> ...


You cannot flash your E92 modules with E-Sys. The problem is you have an Exx Chassis, which is a whole different architecture than Fxx Chassis, and it requires entirely different tools. For coding, you need NCS EXpert, and for flashing you need WinKFP.

PM sent.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Guys, success is confirmed only for targeted flashing purposes within the same I-level as seen in the this thread, but not for upgrading the entire car.

At this point in time I suggest to not experiment flashing the entire car with this procedure until we have thoroughly done our post-flash analysis.

There are still unresolved issues with faults in the ACSM module.

*It is the airbag/passenger restraint ECU and fiddling with resetting or initializing it without proper knowledge can cause trigger of the airbags.*

Once the results are out, they will be published.


----------



## apy (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi maisav,
Did you finally get your intake manifold kit ? Is the 523i/528i upgrade process a full success ?
I have a 523i F10 3.0L 204CV and would be very happy to upgrade too...


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

apy said:


> Hi maisav,
> Did you finally get your intake manifold kit ? Is the 523i/528i upgrade process a full success ?
> I have a 523i F10 3.0L 204CV and would be very happy to upgrade too...


Hi apy,
i'm waiting yet for three stages intake manifold and its components. I bought them from a big german BMW dealer on 03/06/2013 but BMW hasn't yet delivered them to the dealer.
Meanwhile i verified that in CAS ecu is stored a power class information that i think is better to align (from UL to OL). Infact when i changed the engine type in VO, the power class generated by FP Calculation changed to OL (high output engine).
However after this change i didn't note nothing in engine running (but I've the single stage intake manifold yet).
I will inform the forum as soon as possible.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Today, after 15 days i bought them, i received new parts.... Unless three stages manifold..
Due to a sw logistic issue, BMW worldwide has more than 200.000 parts in backlog. :bawling:
The german dealer gave me back the money.
So i had two ways: 
1) to wait for BMW delivery, ordering the manifold in Italy (expected date: after July 27th... yes I've very lucky )
2) to find the manifold directly into BMW dealers network.
Naturally, i went for second way...
So i ask for manifold into Poland, Latvia, Romania, Germany. More than 15 dealers...
I have to thank my forum friends Miotoo and Apy. They helped me in this research.
Miotoo into Switzerland, Germany and France. Apy into Belgium.
Finally this morning Apy's BMW dealer gave me a good news. It seems that tomorrow morning the "magic" manifold will be shipped by their german correspondant to their warehouse.
So next week i should have it in my hands. 
I will inform the forum.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

This morning my garage installed the three stages intake manifold with its own disa valves.
Unfortunately the car is still working with engine limitation. Infact ISTAD found an error for conflict with DME varianten config.
I read this parameter, as for vmax, has to be changed before first 100km after flashing DME. After a month from 1st update, my car has made more than 1.500 km. So fdl code DME isn't possible.
Thanks to Miotoo suggest and support, i will try to erase the error with INPA but i fear that i will temporaly delete the effect but i will not solve the cause.
If the attempt will fail, i think i will reverse back DME flashing to 523i firmware.
After i will re-flash for 528i firmware but i want to change before parameter for CAS (so TAL calculation will find CAS for 528i). After flashing, if not automatically changed, parameters for DME, too. 

CAS needs the different Power class parameter to be changed to OL (UL for 523i, OL for 528i and 530i). this change is possible at any time.

DME needs the different Varianten config to be changed to wert=01 (or 02, i don't know yet... if someone has euro spec f10/11 528i, may him read this parameter ?). Now wert is = 0. So i think 0 for 523i, 1 for 528i and 2 for 530i (parameters are only 0, 1 and 2).
In DME i would like to change also the vmax. Now is setted to wert=02. I read the value 01 is for 210km/h limitation (USA spec ?), so because my 02 is for 250 km/h limitation, i think the 03 value is for 280 km/h limitation or no limitation (value are 0, 1, 2 and 3... if someone has no limitation may him read this parameter?). It seems this change is possible only before 100km from flashing.

EGS needs to be changed the vmax value according to DME vmax setting. This change is possible at any time.

I attach pdf files for my actual configurations. If someone can give me more informations, i will much appreciate.


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

maisav, 

Very interesting project.

Have you solved the issues you mentioned in your last post?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Boss330,
unfortunately i didn't....
Every attempt for changing varianten_config value failed.
As for VMAX this parameter can be changed only when the car hasn't more than X km made.
I read somewhere less than 100km; a bimmer confirmed this because he was able to change VMax when his car was new with about 50km (three weeks ago).
I'm waiting for used DME i bought. It comes from a crashed F10 528i euro specifications. There the varianten_config is already written 
But i know i will solve two big issues:
1) write my car VIN
2) align the DME to my CAS4.
For the first I've two action plans (VOcode and Flash) with more than 50% possibility to reach the target.
For the second I've few possibility but i hope that when the DME will have the same VIN for my car, Saint BMW will Help me....


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

maisav said:


> Hi Boss330,
> unfortunately i didn't....
> Every attempt for changing varianten_config value failed.
> As for VMAX this parameter can be changed only when the car hasn't more than X km made.
> ...


Best of luck and thanks for the info. Keep us updated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> Hi Boss330,
> unfortunately i didn't....
> Every attempt for changing varianten_config value failed.
> As for VMAX this parameter can be changed only when the car hasn't more than X km made.
> ...


Saint BMW? :angel:


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Saint BMW? :angel:


Yes 

Damn BMW :rofl:

This morning i made the final attempt....

I received yesterday evening the used DME coming from a used F10 528i euro specifications.

So this morning i read from my DME injectors adjusting values (these must be written into used DME to adjust injection at min and max rpm). I read them with the help of my BMW garage.

After i installed the used DME. I read its ECU with Esys (expert mode, coding, read ecu) and i found that DME hasn't the VIN (yyyyy value) and the CAF (no caf file associated). Btld and Swfl were different from mine (it's normal... it comes from a 528i) but also from my target 528i TAL calculations. The reason, i think, because this DME is the oldest for f10/11 523i/528i/530i, then i had an older i-level.

Then, i associated CAF from SWE chosing it as the oldest within differents CAF esys showed me for the DME.

With big surprise when i edited the CAF, i found for varianten_config the value for 523i (initwert, werth=00)..... Damn BMW.... How it was possible?
I knew this value, as for VMax, is written inside the DME and is impossible change it after the car as more than 100km (Boxy from Taiwan confirmed me he changed Vmax when the car has 50km).
Instead it seems that the varianten_config value is coded for DME but is written into another ECU .... This is the only explanation i found :dunno:
I tried to VOCode the DME, to flash it, but nothing.....
The used DME caught my VIN but the varianten_config value was always that for 523i.....

I stopped the attempt. It was not useful try to align the used DME to my car (i had to use my bmw garage system to try this or "steueren_ews4" command into msd87.prg job from tool32).

Now i've EGS with 528i firmware, because it works better with the three stages intake manifold i bought.

My original DME has 523i firmware and i hope someone will found the solution to bypass BMW antituning....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@maisav - Sorry the DME is stuck with 523i firmware. I wish I knew how to solve your problem, but I do not. 

Thank you though for your effort and sharing your experience. :thumbup:


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @maisav - Sorry the DME is stuck with 523i firmware. I wish I knew how to solve your problem, but I do not.
> 
> Thank you though for your effort and sharing your experience. :thumbup:


To be precise:

The original DME is not stuck in 523i firmware. It flashed successfully to 528i firmware.

The CODING value for varianten_config remains unchangeable - same as the familiar behavior of the VMAX coding value.

With the incorrect varianten_config, the engine does not behave properly and so it was required to return to 523i firmware.

Then came testing with a 2nd DME supposedly from a 528i engine. @maisav's idea was to 'avoid' the need for changing the varianten_config value in the first place, which makes sense.

This is described here as failed, but there is one unclear fact:

The used DME arrived without a CAFD and with 523i (5C2 + 888) SWFL firmware on it. The VIN was unreadable. This raises some doubts as to the ECU identity.

The DME is possibly not from a 528i at all, which if is the case, makes the entire test moot.

The next logical step is to find a way to return the spare ECU to factory state ie. entirely unprogrammed. If that is possible at all eg. with an external eeprom programmer is unknown at the moment.

@Shawn, an out of the box question: Is it possible that a different token is needed to be able to code those values which are 'locked' in the >100KM scenario?


----------



## boxy (Dec 12, 2005)

Miotoo I think you are right, the used DME does not sound like coming from a proper 528i.

Not sure if it is even possible to "reset" a DME to original state without coding restriction, however it is certain that this restriction was added around 09/2008 as I have coded multiple cars in different DMEs before this date (MSD80, Minis etc).

I have a question if you dont mind. On Maisav's write up, 
>Phase 7: TAL processing DME & EGS
>1. Go to Expert mode - TAL Processing.
>2. As TAL - select your TAL_TARGET_MY51_yyyymmdd
>3. As SVT - select your SVT_TARGET_MY51_yyyymmdd
>4. As FA - select your FA_TARGET_MY51_yyyymmdd
>5. Click 'Check software availability' & get positive response that all is available.
>6. Log tab - select 'Events' and keep Type ALL.
>7. Parameters tab - all options selected, option 4 on Merge with existing InstalledECUList, >both
>'Switch gateways' selected & empty.
>8. ECU tab - should list 2 lines for DME & EGS only.

Line7, 'Switch gateways' selected & empty.
These two options were default "on" by E-sys (Ticked)
Do you know if the write up means to tick (on) or untick (off)?

Do you know what do these options do?

Thank you!



miotoo said:


> To be precise:
> 
> The original DME is not stuck in 523i firmware. It flashed successfully to 528i firmware.
> 
> ...


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

'Selected' means 'on', and leaving the value box empty, all available gateways go into programming & coding mode.

These options might be a necessity for flashing & coding using the VIN connection instead of a direct connection which is what we do - connect to the gateway ECU..

It is my understanding that these options are also relevant to bench programming, a scenario irrelevant to in-car programming. They are not described in the available manual (version 3.12)

As flashing the ECU's in-car using these settings proved successful, I didn't see a reason to change them.

Now if there is a link between the ability to CODE the locked variables and the direct vs. via gateway connection, is something we didn't try. We all have working cars, so not a real test-bench 



boxy said:


> Miotoo I think you are right, the used DME does not sound like coming from a proper 528i.
> 
> Not sure if it is even possible to "reset" a DME to original state without coding restriction, however it is certain that this restriction was added around 09/2008 as I have coded multiple cars in different DMEs before this date (MSD80, Minis etc).
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miotoo said:


> ...
> @Shawn, an out of the box question: Is it possible that a different token is needed to be able to code those values which are 'locked' in the >100KM scenario?


I do not think this is a possibility. There are only the 3 following Levels of Tokens issued:

BASIC Is required in order to open CAFs with read access with the Caf Editor
ADVANCED Is required in order to allow coding with FDLs in E-Sys
EXPERT Is required in order to edit CAFs with the Caf Editor
The Token we all use are EXPERT, which you can see defined in the 4th Line of the .EST file.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

To share with all bimmers our know how, this morning @Boxy was able to change VMAX in a car with over than 16.500 km but with new, from factory, DME.
This is a good information... So for a virginezed DME should be possible to change varianten_config value...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> To share with all bimmers our know how, this morning @Boxy was able to change VMAX in a car with over than 16.500 km but with new, from factory, DME.
> This is a good information... So for a virginezed DME should be possible to change varianten_config value...


Yes, he and I discussed this earlier today. I am surprised this is possible, as I would have thought even with Virgin DME, VMAX Mileage check would be taken from CAS or Kombi. :dunno:


----------



## boxy (Dec 12, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, he and I discussed this earlier today. I am surprised this is possible, as I would have thought even with Virgin DME, VMAX Mileage check would be taken from CAS or Kombi. :dunno:


Having read a few years back with E-series, this is a counter based on actual usage of DME in mileage, not datum from CAS/Kombi or even DSC. I think it is possible that the channel must open for certain period to allow proper coding a common DME into different settings/codings for different engine/vehicle applications.

Unlocking this on a used DME remains unknown though... I believe it can be found somewhere in activation of the 7ME.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

boxy said:


> Having read a few years back with E-series, this is a counter based on actual usage of DME in mileage, not datum from CAS/Kombi or even DSC. I think it is possible that the channel must open for certain period to allow proper coding a common DME into different settings/codings for different engine/vehicle applications.
> 
> Unlocking this on a used DME remains unknown though... I believe it can be found somewhere in activation of the 7ME.


In Italy there is a saying: "the night take advice".... 
So this night i thinked a lot.... 

For my case the way might be:

a) open the used DME
b) change the eprom where are stored "non rewritable" data with an empty eprom
c) install the modified DME and program it with BMW garage software (ISTA). This procedure is that for new DME. The used with empty eprom, i think, will be seen by ISTA as new
d) after BMW garage programming, start with esys and change varianten_config (the situation experienced by @boxy)..Vmax changing as optional 
e) if DME stores the new varianten_config, start with tal calculation with modified FA (where engine type is changed to MY51) 
f) flash DME for 528i firmware using the TAL generated

What do you think (a question for all of you, not only for boxy) ?

For used DME origin:
seller ensures he uninstalled it from a crashed F10 528i that he bought from Holland.
So what did happen? :dunno:
Maybe a bimmer in Holland decided and was able to downgrade his 528i to 523i !!! Who is this crazy man ? :rofl:
I decided to keep the used DME (seller hasn't responsibility... he says the truth... when i asked for DME origin he didn't know i was searching for a 528i DME) and trying the above project


----------



## boxy (Dec 12, 2005)

:thumbup:
Well, from c) on I heard new DMEs (before installation to vehicle) come with vehicle specific information (?!), is it pre-programmed or empty? Or is it VIN written? Would the actual part number (HWEL) needs to match car in the KIS in order for the ISTA to even accept program it? SGMID??

Looking forward to hear from you my friend.... :dunno::angel:



maisav said:


> In Italy there is a saying: "the night take advice"....
> So this night i thinked a lot....
> 
> For my case the way might be:
> ...


----------



## boxy (Dec 12, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not think this is a possibility. There are only the 3 following Levels of Tokens issued:
> 
> BASIC Is required in order to open CAFs with read access with the Caf Editor
> ADVANCED Is required in order to allow coding with FDLs in E-Sys
> ...


Actually I believe the lock status can be ready by too32, but not sure how to edit the var.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

boxy said:


> :thumbup:
> Well, from c) on I heard new DMEs (before installation to vehicle) come with vehicle specific information (?!), is it pre-programmed or empty? Or is it VIN written? Would the actual part number (HWEL) needs to match car in the KIS in order for the ISTA to even accept program it? SGMID??
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you my friend.... :dunno::angel:


I just talked with my BMW garage friend.

He can buy from BMW new DME into two status:

a) pre-programmed with data car

b) total empty

He says that for used DME the problem is that though i change eeprom within old stored data with empty eeprom, the BMW software finds old VIN stored somewhere and DME will not recognized as total empty.

But the idea, now, is to change eproom and flash the DME with target 528i firmware, right varianten_config and my VIN, before giving it for CAS alignment. As for pre-programmed DME....

Yesterday when i coded my used DME, it caught my vin leaving other datas. BMW software found only the error for alignment, not also error for different VIN....

So i think that my idea could work...


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I would add another doubt.

Because after changing eeproom the DME hasn't data, how can i generate a correct TAL starting from an actual SVT that hasn't DME data?

Yesterday i tried to flash the used DME with a TAL made by @Miotoo with my actual DME data into SVT, but esys stopped when it compared SVT within TAL processing with car read SVT. 

A way could be change only eeprom with "special data" (vmax, varianten_config, ews4/isn) and not also eeprom with "ordinary data" (firmware, bootloader). So i will flash DME using modified TAL and SVT starting from used DME "ordinary data". 

Miotoo, i said you yesterday that the adventure finished !!! It starts next month after holidays, instead ....


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

I think dealers can not install 'blank' DME's into cars equipped with EWS4 / CAS 4.3, even if they order one...they won't get it from BMW.

For these cars the ECU will arrive from BMW pre-programmed with the VIN & Secret Key. This is based on ISTA information & the latest BMW enforcement against car theft.

Then the dealer will follow a hardware replacement process in ISTA/P which will flash the DME to match the current car I-Level.

What we don't know is whether the coding values for varianten_config, VMAX etc will also arrive pre-programmed or they are picked up by ISTA/P using the VO stored on BMW's servers.

But even if they are pre-programmed, they can be changed using Esys under the assumption that they are modifiable under 100KM, which leads me to believe it arrives only with VIN & Secret Key.

In any case it is best to NOT hook it up to ISTA but rather get as much as possible done with Esys as there is a conflict between the BMW stored VO which is read by ISTA & the car's VO which was modified to accommodate Type MY51. I believe that is @maisav's idea.

If there is a 'blank' DME on hand with a replaced/wiped eeprom, the challenge of aligning it to the car's security configuration remains, as we see in the attached..

@maisav we are all ready for the continued adventure :thumbup:


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

I know that a 320d (F30) that was ordered (by mistake) with the 163hp detuned version was changed to 184hp spec by BMW on the customers demand. So, in some way it surely must be possible to change the engine software spec. Obviously this was on a brand new car before delivery, and done via BMW.

The info above was given by a BMW dealership.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

*AW: 523i/528i DME coding - UPDATE.... FLASHED*

The problem is, arround 10 parameters (vmax, varianten config....) are locked after 10hours, (and not 100km!)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Ten hours by which event?
Transport mode de-activating?
Sure not by production?


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

*AW: 523i/528i DME coding - UPDATE.... FLASHED*

10 hours from the hourmeter. 
No thats not the transport mode. 
Yes im sure is 10 hours after the production.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

*AW: 523i/528i DME coding - UPDATE.... FLASHED*

I dont know wich CPU Is responsible for the lock from this parameters. Or may the Esys is responsible for that???
I know when im coding the vmax parameter after 10 hours, the Esys dont send the command at the car.

I think we have to reset the hoursmeter from the Car, and then we can tune the bmw.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

How do you explain @boxy experience?
He changed VMAX on a F30 with 16500 km (then more than 10 hours of life) where was installed a new DME (for a warranty issue).


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

*AW: 523i/528i DME coding - UPDATE.... FLASHED*

This is the other version, with a new DME, it should also work. Then you have 10h time again. but for the waranty, the cas would be new, the cas registers an cpu exchange etc.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Therefore, could we assume that the "misterious counter" is within the CAS?

I hope, instead, it is in the DME ....

Howerver, to bypass the control for the time counter (or km counter) i'm studying if is possible to edit the control itself.

I attach a screen shoot for the CAFD file for my DME (MSD87.1). 

You can verify that for "free" commands (for example 3320 BSU config Group) the macro is "true()".

For "conditionated" commands (3300 BSR Config Group.... where are Vmax and varianten_config) the macro is to execute jobs if the "misterious counter" is bigger than 0 (zero).

My ideas are substantially two:

1) find the "misterious counter" and change it to 1 (one)
2) or edit the CAFD and set to true() the Fxx chassis interested

For the first one we can all try to find and to modify it. I can work on my used DME  

For the second way is there someone that knows ho to edit the CAFD (esys has only viewing function for CAFD) ?


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

Any progress?

Were you able to revert your car to 523i spec without any issues?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Boss330 said:


> Any progress?
> 
> Were you able to revert your car to 523i spec without any issues?


This wasn't an issue since the first time i flashed the DME with 528i spec.
I'm in 523i status; the car works fine, better because i installed the three stages intake manifold and i flashed EGS with 528i spec.

I think i recovered torque at medium and low RPM.

First DISA valve adds air in two cylinders starting about 2500 RPM,
The second DISA gives more air to all six cylinders starting from about 4500 RPM.

I feel turbo sensatiion when DISAs work (naturally as a little turbo).

I hope we will find a solution for the varianten_config. It will enable the 528i firmware working !!


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

maisav said:


> Therefore, could we assume that the "misterious counter" is within the CAS?
> 
> I hope, instead, it is in the DME ....
> 
> ...


Solution 2 is coming. Thanks to TokenMaster, his token and, first of all, his de-cryption / encryption great job, i edited the CAFD for my DME making free the coding for mileage blocked parameters.
I will test the edited CAFD in my car next friday. I hope it will work !!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

You're welcome. I can't wait to see the final result of your project.


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

Today is the judgment day : popcorn:


----------



## vodkarulez (Aug 23, 2013)

You guys are great! My car is also f10 523i. I hope to make a complete success of this project. I'm waiting to hear good news  

BR, 
Dimo


----------



## aeronauta75 (Jun 3, 2013)

I think maisav is close to the final solution.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I made one attempt and the result isn't good:

Caf's werden gesucht
Tal wird generiert
NCD werden gelesen
FDL CAFD-00000721-03.05.02 signieren.
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started. [C205]
ExecutionID=2013/08/23-12:35:45.472
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[DME - 12] prepareECUforCoding started
[DME - 12] prepareECUforCoding finished
[DME - 12] authenticateECUforCoding started
[DME - 12] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[DME - 12 - cafd_00000721-003_005_002] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started
MCDDiagService<id=62634, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, *service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : conditionsNotCorrect*, link=DME_12_ETHERNET>
[DME - 12 - cafd_00000721-003_005_002] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA finished
[DME - 12] finalizeECUCoding started
[DME - 12] finalizeECUCoding finished
[Exception - DME - 12] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: *Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code conditionsNotCorrect*; ECU: DME_12_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithErrorInTransaction". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "7s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet

However, i've now some interesting certainties....

*First:* TokenMaster token works fine
*Second:* TokenMaster decryption/encryption system works fine
*Third*: My edited CAFD was able to attempt to write into DME Ecu for blocked parameters (VMax, Varianten_config)
*Fourth:* The error message says us that the booleian rule that blocks writing into DME wants a defined value (i used the *unlimited value true()* )
*Fifth:* The error message says us that the defined value should be (or could be) an hex value

TokenMaster is now encrypting other four CAFD that i edited. I thank him for his effort and i've to thank my friends Aeronauta75 and Miotoo that are helping me to find the key to solve the problem. :thumbup:


----------



## vodkarulez (Aug 23, 2013)

God bless you!


----------



## vodkarulez (Aug 23, 2013)

God bless you! We believe in success 

BR, Dimo


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I tried other myself edited cafd versions. Unfortunately i didn't find the key to solve the booleian rule. I tried all possible configurations (<0, =0, true(), > 300000, < 300000, > 60000, < 60000, moving vmax and varianten_config under 3320 BSU-Config section) i thought, but it didn't work to write varianten_config wert=02 into DME. It seem there is an esys internal control for mileage condition that blocks, in any case, writing DME varianten_config (or vmax, is the same).
At this point, i think is extremely necessary an external programmer for DME (but i know anyone in the world is now able to work on my DME Siemens MSD87.1). However if other bimmers want to try for changing Vmax limiter they could give me ideas (naturally studying their own CAFD) i should try over my car....
For the moment i put my brain in sleeping mode :dunno:


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

I know that in the US they code the 640i software on the 335i, and have done so on several cars. Possibly the same approach as they use to do that would work for you as well?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I think both 335i and 640i are classified with the same kind of engine: OL (upper output engine).
In my case, the 523i is classified as UL engine, instead 528i and 530i have the OL engine.
So i need to write the different firmware (i'm able to ....) and change UL to OL classification into DME (i'm not able to...)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Boss330 said:


> I know that in the US they code the 640i software on the 335i, and have done so on several cars. Possibly the same approach as they use to do that would work for you as well?


What is 640i HP rating, and who exactly is doing this in the U.S.?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

After all attempts i made, i see only a possibility now: modify the 523i firmware writing engine working parameters read within the 528i firmware.
Unfortunately i'm not able to:
A) decrypt those firmwares
B) understand which are parameters to past and copy


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is 640i HP rating, and who exactly is doing this in the U.S.?


335 has the performance power kit available, unfortunately not for the 535


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> 335 has the performance power kit available, unfortunately not for the 535


Ok. So what is HP Rating for 335i with PPK?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

BMW official number is 320hp/332lb-ft


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> BMW official number is 320hp/332lb-ft


Ok. Not bad. I'd take it in my 535i.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

Hopefully BMW will make it available for the f10 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Not bad. I'd take it in my 535i.


Dear shawnsheridan, without change VMax into DME, what do you think to gain? 
Not more than 0,05 sec for 0/210 acceleration, i think!!
Better for all us to find the way to change those "damn" parameters blocked by mileage controls


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is 640i HP rating, and who exactly is doing this in the U.S.?


PM sendt


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't worry... There aren't problems.

For which has the way to study the issue, the Tricore in my used DME (the first version made for F10 523i/528i) is this:

http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/prod...?productType=ff80808112ab681d0112ab6cd823092a


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hauer said:


> Many cars reprogrammed from 2.0i to 2.8i (N20) - no problem  Using ECU-Explorer you can reset working hours counter to zero in DME and then you know what you need to do


Sorry Hauer,

which kind of cable do you use to make ECU-Explorer working?


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

maisav said:


> Sorry Hauer,
> 
> which kind of cable do you use to make ECU-Explorer working?


From ECU-Explorer author, secured by USB-stick.


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

Today I did a OBD live data run with my F10 523i (N53) as I had begun to think about the fly by wire throttle that these cars have and that it possibly was used as a part of the detune (like not being fully open at WOT to restrict airflow/allow just enough airflow for the 204hp).

Here is what I found:

At WOT acceleration with kickdown the TP is NEVER above 40% opening...!!!
While driving in a gear such as for instance 6th at 1500rpm and depressing the throttle just to the kickdown treshold (not engaging kickdown), the TP goes to 87,5% and is kept there until the revs rise (possibly around 4000rpm) and then it falls back to 40%

So, it seems the DME allows the throttle to be wide open under low RPM and heavy engine load but the tapers it back down to 40% once revs rise above a certain RPM. Under WOT kickdown the throttle never is at a fully open position.

If there was a simple way of tricking the fly by wire throttle to be fully open and allow more air into the engine, then we could possibly have found the key to open up the detuned N53???

BTW, max airflow was 150g/s. 
Which equates to 150kW with a theoretical efficiency of the engine of 0,34 (150/14,7 = 10,2g/s (fuel). To get kW just put this in the Equation: kW = 43 * fuel flow [g/s] * Engine efficiency)


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Boss330,
i might confirm your assumption, telling to you that one week ago a local italian tuner told me that some cars have a block over gas pedal.
But i can say that this is only a part of the problem, for sure.
Infact when i flashed my car, with 528i DME firmware, me and my mechanic, we heard injectors work with more pressure and for my knowledge the 528i firmware works also over valve lifting.
So if someone will find a Solution to improve throttle petrol admission, unless improving valve lifting and unless improving injector pressure, i think we well recover few more power or nothing (because more petrol needs more air, then more volume into engine... That means more valve lifting opening).


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

maisav said:


> Hi Boss330,
> i might confirm your assumption, telling to you that one week ago a local italian tuner told me that some cars have a block over gas pedal.
> But i can say that this is only a part of the problem, for sure.
> Infact when i flashed my car, with 528i DME firmware, me and my mechanic, we heard injectors work with more pressure and for my knowledge the 528i firmware works also over valve lifting.
> So if someone will find a Solution to improve throttle petrol admission, unless improving valve lifting and unless improving injector pressure, i think we well recover few more power or nothing (because more petrol needs more air, then more volume into engine... That means more valve lifting opening).


The N53 doesn't have valvetronic, so no adjustment of valve lift possible. Only camshaft timing. The air flow is controlled by the throttle body, and it seems it probably is controlled to flow a maximum of 150g/s.

So, even if you could manipulate the TPS to open 100% by manipulating the feedback signals, I guess the DME would try to close the throttle valve to not allow more than 150g/s of air flow... So even the MAF sensor signals would need to be manipulated so the DME is fooled into believing it only flows 150g/s. And then you would need to manipulate the fuel pressure sensor signals so that fuel pressure is increased and more fuel is injected...

Doable with a piggyback, as used by AC Schnitzer etc to tune the N55 engines... Those piggybacks do exactly the above. They manipulate the signals in such a way that the DME still believes it's running stock, but the piggyback changes the signals so that fuel pressure is increased, boost pressure is increased etc. But the DME still reads stock signal values, since the piggyback changes the higher readings (like a higher boost pressure creates) to standard boost signal. So if a 0,5Bar boost equals a 5v signal stock, then the piggyback changes the feedback signal from the MAP sensor in such a way that 0,8Bar boost also gives a 5v signal (and the DME still believes it runs 0,5Bar). The same happens with fuel pressure which is increased to get more fuel in, but the feedback signal is changed by the piggyback so that the DME believes it's also running stock fuel pressure.

So, in theory it should be possible to use a piggyback to manipulate the TPS, MAF and fuel pressure signals to achieve at least some gains...


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I understood and i hope that something will be produced in the direction that you described.
But how to manage the double Vanos? You are right, the N53 hasn't valvetronic but it has the double Vanos (that has the same effect anticipating valve opening)


----------



## zekahh (Sep 6, 2013)

theres also a tuner in luxemburg who is able to remove the v-max and flash the DME !
have a look at this link!
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.630049003697564.1073742314.156751241027345&type=3


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

zekahh said:


> theres also a tuner in luxemburg who is able to remove the v-max and flash the DME !
> have a look at this link!
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.630049003697564.1073742314.156751241027345&type=3


It's true.... Unfortunately not for my car and all those that have MSD87.1 DME.
It is possible when the car has less than 10 working hours and it is possible for those cars that have a DME where ecu-explorer software can work to reset to Zero the DME working time hours counter:

ECU-Explorer comes with Mileage, DPF,* ECU system time*, ISN built-in calculators.
MEVD1725 ( N13 ) F20 ,F21 ***1057;***1077;***1088;***1080;***1103;
MEVD1724 ( N20 ) F10 , F11 , F12 , F13 , F18 , F25, F30 , F31 , F35 ***1057;***1077;***1088;***1080;***1103;
MEVD172 ( N55 ) F01 , F02 , F07 , F10 , F11 , F18 , F25
MEVD17KW ( N55 ) E70 , E71 , E60 , E82 , E84 , E88 , E90 , E91 , E92 , E93
MEVD174K ( N20 ) E84 , E91 , E92 , E93
MVD1722 ( N18 ) MINI
D73N47A0 DDE731 ( N47 ) E84 , E91 , E92 , E93
D73N57B0 DDE73 ( N57 ) E60 , E61 , E70 , E71 , E84 , E91 , E92 , E93
D73N57C0 DDE73 ( N57 ) E60 , E61 , E70 , E71 , E84 , E91 , E92 , E93
D73N57D0 DDE731 ( N57 ) E60 , E61 , E70 , E71 , E84 , E91 , E92 , E93


----------



## emtec (Mar 20, 2014)

maisav said:


> I understood and i hope that something will be produced in the direction that you described.
> But how to manage the double Vanos? You are right, the N53 hasn't valvetronic but it has the double Vanos (that has the same effect anticipating valve opening)


All of you made everything works? ?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

emtec said:


> All of you made everything works? ?


The procedure is perfect! Unfortunately newest DME are time blocked for modifications about speed limiter and power class.
So if your question is "are you able to inject 528i firmware into your DME? ", the answer is "yes".
If the question is "does the 528i firmware properly work into your 523i?", the answer is "not, because i haven't yet found the way to reset to zero the working time counter into DME".


----------



## emtec (Mar 20, 2014)

And the instruction one on the first page, can eat still what additions? ? And concerning time it is necessary to think, can try to consider eeprom and to find there working hours? ? Though it is possible to make and without reading eeprom


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

For F10/F11 523i equipped with Siemens MSD87.1, you just need to use that instructions to flash the DME with 528i firmware, install the three stages intake manifold with its two DISA valves and change pwr_class from UL to OL into CAS (it's possible at any time) and varianten_config from wert=00 to wert=02 into DME. For DME you need to set to Zero the time counter.
How to make it?
Working on DME hardware for sure... Because "all" software attempts that i made (tons...) didn't work.
Russian guys with ECU-Explorer are able for above mentioned ECUs (see post 109)


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

I got 3 questions - I colleague of mine is looking into buying an M4 - but used to drive an M3 already and would not really fency to attend another performance driving training, but still wants the vMax limiter removed. 

- Does anyone know what DME the M4 uses ? Is it the same as in the 435i?
- Has anybody really used ECU-Explorer to change the vMax setting? I see the setting in ESYS, but would it really be enough to unlock the DME with the ECU-Explorer and just FDL-Code the new vMax setting? ECU-Explorer would still be half the price - and can be used on other occasions as well...
- Anyone knows what the timer is, when you pick up a new car at the dealer? I was thinking at joining him at BMW Welt to pick up the car and fire up the notebook ;-)

Thanks


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

To first question, the answer is: let study on ETK which are the DME for both M4 and 435i. It's really simple...
To second question, i have a question for you . What is ECU-activator?
To third one, the answer is that you need in any case to study the CAFD for the new car DME. Infact, it is sure you can change VMAX value if the car is new, but you need to verify which values the DME accepts. In my car it's possible using the value for Alpina version for 307 km/h speed limiter. In other ECUs may be you can only set 210 km/h (USA version) or 250 km/h (ECE version).

EDIT: sorry i just noticed you changed the name in ECU-explorer... Not i never tried that software


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

M4 is not yet in the ETK - at least not the ones online.

I just looked into the DME of an 528i today, and it basically accepted a lot of values - up to 317 kmh... and it was set to 255...

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I apologize that for not understanding the final result. Is the conversion working or not?

About the used DME that was bought from Holland, the seller may be right about the car was 528i, but in Holland is a verry known practice to limit engine power for paying little taxes.
So the DME could be from a 528i but with the 523i software.

I hope you (all who worked at this project) got a happy final solution.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Unfortunately not!
It could, but only with a new DME. I tried all the ways for resetting or for bypassing the DME working time, unless success.
Now i'n using the 528i firmware only into EGS and i installed the three stages intake manifold that gave me extra 10 hp


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Someone of you suggested me to ask help to the community to continue the project, buying a new DME and/or ECU-Explorer software.
I know the project will be very usefull for me, first of all, but i would like to share with you my fundraising page:

http://www.gofundme.com/9fnpa0

Thank you in advance to everyone that will contribute :thumbup:

(unfortunately the minimum amount for donations is 5***8364; ... i apologize but i'm not able to change it because gofundeme.com rules)


----------



## Secret_Asian (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys, figure this would be a good thread to post. Its not definite I'm still trying to work out how and the deal but I talked to a guy who works in NJ, just outside of Philly. He works at a BMW shop that does lots of tuning. The way this came up is I am thinking to put a catless downpipe on my new car, f10 535 xdrive, and using esys remove cats so I dont have a MIL, also maybe even modify the speed limiter. Basically the guy tentatively agreed to do a few side jobs using his sw for way cheaper than they charge at the shop. I think its ecu explorer to reset engine hours for forum members so that they can use esys or ncs or whatever to do mil removal, catalytic remove, speed limiter changes etc whatever is locked by engine hours. As I get more info I'll let you guys know

current plan for me is JB4 + catless downpipe on a 535, I'm not touching the speed limiter I dont trust myself enough


----------



## Secret_Asian (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys, figure this would be a good thread to post. Its not definite I'm still trying to work out how and the deal but I talked to a guy who works in NJ, just outside of Philly. He works at a BMW shop that does lots of tuning. The way this came up is I am thinking to put a catless downpipe on my new car, f10 535 xdrive, and using esys remove cats so I dont have a MIL, also maybe even modify the speed limiter. Basically the guy tentatively agreed to do a few side jobs using his sw for way cheaper than they charge at the shop. I think its ecu explorer to reset engine hours for forum members so that they can use esys or ncs or whatever to do mil removal, catalytic remove, speed limiter changes etc whatever is locked by engine hours. As I get more info I'll let you guys know

current plan for me is JB4 + catless downpipe on a 535, I'm not touching the speed limiter I dont trust myself enough


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Then @Secret_Asian, how that guy can help us to understand if his softwares may reset our DME time counter?


----------



## Secret_Asian (Sep 24, 2013)

Understand how the software works? I doubt that will happen, what I am hoping for is to get him to do it really cheap, maybe like a group by for interested forum members that are local and willing to drive over. It will probably be another month before I have time to get my car done.

I think with engine hours at 0 you can change speed limiter, catalytic, and possibly completely remove MIL.

Also recently found out a friends shop has KESS_V2 not the chinese clone but original, might be able to read out the tricore with that then modify engine hours to 0 and write back

http://www.alientech-to.it/dox/KESSv2_manuale_M_ENU.pdf

Doing research


----------



## frelle (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm also trying to find a way to upgrade my 523i to 528i.......Talked to an experienced car tuner today. He told me that the problem with the F10 (and others) is that the ECU uses the cars VIN-number to automatically generate some software ( and by that overriding the changes flashed by the tuner). Can anybody confirm that?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't agree!!
The DME software (swfl files and bootloader file) are assigned by ESYS or ISTA/P on engine identification code basis.
The DME doesn't change anything on VIN basis.
He gave you a bad explanation. He should have said that he hasn't :
the correct RSA signature tu decrypt and to encrypt DME enginr management value;
the correct checksum to modify those values....
Btw you don't need for them to upgrade your 523i to 528i. Your problem could be only a DME older than 10 working hours


----------



## zekahh (Sep 6, 2013)

in germany there are a few tuner since a few weeks who can reprogramm all f-series ecus!


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

zekahh said:


> in germany there are a few tuner since a few weeks who can reprogramm all f-series ecus!


Can you give us more details? (tuner, tuning software, etc)

Are you sure that they can reprogram all DMEs? Could you ask for Siemens MSD87.1 ?


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

maisav said:


> Can you give us more details? (tuner, tuning software, etc)
> 
> Are you sure that they can reprogram all DMEs? Could you ask for Siemens MSD87.1 ?


I have been in touch with German tuner LEIB Engineering ( http://www.leib-engineering.de/ ) after their Facebook update last week about finally being able to tune the BMW F-series cars.

They have confirmed via email to me that they last week cracked the DME (or rather "found a way") and are now able to tune any F-series BMW!!!

The first car they managed to tune was a M235i that was tuned to 400hp just by software modifications.

These are some of the things they can do (on ALL F-series):


Delete the engine lights (if the car has been decatted)
Open the v-max to unlimited
Apply a new (bigger) set of turbos to the software
"Program the F-series with every wish, that we or a custumer could have"

They offer a stage I kit for the 523i which gives 258hp and a stage 2 that offers 295hp/335Nm... Stage III and IV also needs a exhaust.


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

Latest info from LEIB Engineering after talking with them:


They do NOT use press tunes or any other software from BMW for tuning. This was a point that they stressed as very important to know (they had read the forums...  )

The current process involves them having to have access to the DME for 1-2 weeks and is very strongly secured and needs a lot of equipment and processing power and time.

One of their main goals at this point in time is also to keep the dme protected against other tuning companies, which for sure will try to copy their software. This means that their tunes also are encrypted and nott accessible for other tuners.

The other tuners, who also can do the F-series, will be delivered directly by LEIB Engineering.

I will quite possibly meet them later in August and might be able to report more then


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

The other tuners, who also can do the F-series, will be delivered directly by LEIB Engineering.


I hope they will affiliate an italian tuner, with a more user friendly solution, less expensive and that will avoid me for going with the car to Germany (6.000 km round trip) 

Otherwise, better a new DME and my procedure for free


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

This is the latest developments regarding DME software modifications from LEIB Engineering:

They are now able to ship *already tuned DME***8217;s *to customers. At present time this currently only available for all N55 and S55 engines.

M5/M6 will be the next. It will be finished in the end of September.

Completely opened Vmax, deleted CEL and more is possible.

The first tunes are:


*M135i & M235i*: 390 PS and 525 Nm

*M3 & M4*: 550 PS and 650 Nm

*All other x35i(s)*: 360 PS and 500 Nm

The customer can keep his own DME. They can now ship the already tuned DME directly to the customer.

All they need is some basic info of the car, in order to flash the correct base software.

They have also lowered the price AFAIK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

So you keep your own DME, and swap DME out when you need dealer service?

And that price is?


----------



## Secret_Asian (Sep 24, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> So you keep your own DME, and swap DME out when you need dealer service?
> 
> And that price is?


Yep I wonder that also, I found out that I can get my engine hours reset so I can do a catless downpipe and code out the cats. The problem is to program the dme by obd, first you need to open the dme and solder 1 small connection. Then you can reprogram as many times as you want with kess v2 or ecu explorer


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Do yo know whether they are doing it for N20 engine as well? And curious to know how much they are charging?


----------



## Boss330 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's the reply I received from them today:


> Yes we are. In the end of September we are ready to ship DME***8217;s in the whole world, but for the first time only for N55 / S55. In this case the customer don***8217;t need to ship his DME to us.
> 
> When the M5 is ready to tune (on the end of September), the customers can send us the two DME to do the 2-3 weeks tune. We don***8217;t know if there will be an option as with the N55 / S55.


They will also offer discounts for the first 10 M5/6, 10 first M3/4 and the 10 first M135i/M235i

For pricing, contact them on Facebook, web or email:

[email protected]
http://www.leib-engineering.de/
https://www.facebook.com/Leibengineering

PS. I am in no way affiliated with them, just found them via FB and have been in contact with them afterwards 
They have been very helpful and write good English. No problem to contact them and talk with them for English speaking people


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

that's awesome, but i'd still like to be able to find an "at home" way to reset the DME hours counter to 0 and change vmax. 

one thing i'm curious about, i'm about to get the MPPK for the F30, but there's got to be a way to code that at home. when you buy it from BMW, it some silly stickers and plastic pieces, but it comes with the FSC code as well....


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

well shoot, just did a bit more research after i posted that, it seems that the MPPK for my car comes with MSD81 DME, but i'm guessing it would be set at 0 hours, so you could alter VMAX at that point...


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

FINAL UPDATE ON SEPTEMPER 13, 2014: 528i working DME and Alpina VMAX limiter 319 km/h

Today i was able to make 528i firmware fine working and to remove the VMAX limiter (255 km/h) using that for Alpina package 
It was already a great car, but now it is wonderful !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> FINAL UPDATE ON SEPTEMPER 13, 2014: 528i working DME and Alpina VMAX limiter 319 km/h
> 
> Today i was able to make 528i firmware fine working and to remove the VMAX limiter (255 km/h) using that for Alpina package
> It was already a great car, but now it is wonderful !!


A 523i to a Alpina 528i...Freakin Awesome! :bigpimp:


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> A 523i to a Alpina 528i...Freakin Awesome! :bigpimp:


:rofl: :rofl: 

BTW the Alpina VMAX is a "normally blocked" coding option for my DME :thumbup:


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Which kind of F10 523i/528i did you study?
May be the asian version equipped with n52 engines?
European version have only the msd87.
And which is the tool do you use to reset working Hours into msd87?


----------



## magista (Mar 9, 2016)

maisav said:


> Which kind of F10 523i/528i did you study?
> May be the asian version equipped with n52 engines?
> European version have only the msd87.
> And which is the tool do you use to reset working Hours into msd87?


hmm, i never seen msd87 in f10 with n52. msd87 in f01/f02 740i with n54 engine
I just look etk, and for all region is msv90
can You make screenshot from etk or give VIN? or read ident with tool32 from dme?
in msd87 i know one way to reset working hours
sorry for my English


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

The only DME for F10 523i/528i/530i is the MSD87.1
Please, check ETK better.
Unfortunately i can't now post links or images


----------



## magista (Mar 9, 2016)

all n52n - msv90
n53 - msd87.1
so if you have n53, you could not buy new DME. There is a way to reset hours


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

*procedure or sequent of updating DME and EGS modules*



miotoo said:


> Here is an ESYS oriented technical summary of what @maisav & myself did on his car.
> 
> I appreciate his cooperation, the risk he was willing to take in testing this procedure and am happy to have him as member in our aspiring coding forum
> 
> ...


I believe you have a very good experience in this area, it seems you understand what you are doing.

I have e66 750 2006
I want to flash the DME and EGS for update mu current ZB Number is 7575802(DME) and 7561690 (EGS).
I have updated other modules in my car, using OBD cable and WinKFP.

Now I have 2 Error in my UIF files which showing all modules
1- SZL WinKFP ant read it when enter ZB number 9138467
Error 3000 Assembly identification not found in the files determined by "xxkfconf.da2"

2- ZGM Same error like above.

My first question how to resolve this error and make the SZL and ZGM modules readable.
second, How to update ZGM (since i have many k CAN low errors), and the procedure or sequent of updating DME and EGS modules.

Also what is the proper cable / interface for updating the mentioned modules.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

magista said:


> all n52n - msv90
> n53 - msd87.1
> so if you have n53, you could not buy new DME. There is a way to reset hours


Hi @magista.
For our information, which tool do you use to reset working Hours into msd87.1?
Russian ECU-Explorer?


----------



## magista (Mar 9, 2016)

maisav said:


> Hi @magista.
> For our information, which tool do you use to reset working Hours into msd87.1?
> Russian ECU-Explorer?


no, all made by hands


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Very dangerous than  brave heart


----------



## magista (Mar 9, 2016)

no difficulty in capable hands
resetin working hours and you can flashing and coding witout cat


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Unfortunately you weren't here 18 months ago 
BTW please explain better decat working.
When i bought new DME i decided don't touching the cat coding because i thought that i Need to remove phisically cat... 
Or simply coding the cat section, Does the car work unless warnings and issues?

Is there a way for you to reset the DME time working remotely?


----------



## magista (Mar 9, 2016)

For yet remotely reset the clock can not be, need physical access to the dme
deactivated catalyst by coding after reset hours


----------



## will_460cs (Jun 1, 2016)

*Wow wow wow*

After weeks of searching I ve just come across this thread!

I have a E91 325i N53, I bought the 3 stage manifold 3 weeks ago but have struggled to find any UK tuner with experience of this..

I am a DIY nut, so Im going to read all of post right now, firstly thank you for sharing this information!:thumbup:


----------



## will_460cs (Jun 1, 2016)

*N53B30 E91 325i to 330i...*

Hi,

So I am trying to define a process to install the 330i DME software on to my MSD81 ecu..

If I have read this all correctly, at high level :

1. Remove the 10 hour limited from DME, Look like I can use ECU_explorer for this?
I have a question I have a FTDI cable does this work or do I need to physically wire the ECU, I thinks it the latter but my Russian is non existent?

2. Recode the entire car with NCS Expert changing from build code from UT72 to UV52 (330I, jan 2009)

I would appreciate any input you could give me! I have NCSexpert installed at the moment but not E-Sys.

thanks
Will


----------



## magista (Mar 9, 2016)

dont understand what you want to do with car?
reset hours on msd81 only with open dme box


----------



## will_460cs (Jun 1, 2016)

To upgrade the N53B30 from UL spec (325i) to o0 spec high output (330i) via instal ofl 3 stage manifold and change of VO.

After reading through the information it look like you purchased a New DME to do this?

I'm struggling to find a tuner in the UK who can write a Map to make the upgrade.


----------



## magista (Mar 9, 2016)

then you need reset motor hours


----------



## will_460cs (Jun 1, 2016)

Is that only possible by ECU-Explorer? are there other tools to do this?


----------



## magista (Mar 9, 2016)

i dont have ecu explorer, dont know

i reseting by other


----------



## will_460cs (Jun 1, 2016)

Is there anyway you can advise how I can reset ecu time? Im stuck on this at the moment.

thanks

Will


----------



## magista (Mar 9, 2016)

the procedure is similar as flashing f01/f02 with n63 msd85 to alpina


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

You are right.
New DME: almost 1300***8364;
Resetting hours counter: 500/600***8364; ? Shipping risks? DME breaking risks?
Know how costs?
It seems we are not talking about Power pleasure or if the job works or not


----------



## myztique (Dec 8, 2016)

maisav said:


> You are right.
> New DME: almost 1300€
> Resetting hours counter: 500/600€ ? Shipping risks? DME breaking risks?
> Know how costs?
> It seems we are not talking about Power pleasure or if the job works or not


surely it does work. I know that even in my city in Russia tuners change powerclass with editing eeprom. The thing is not about how much it costs or so, Id like to know how they actually do this, until that moment ive found only one software program called ecu-explorer, now its bmw-explorer. But as people say its not the only software program that can do it. Obviously we can read eeprom, what we are doing nearly every day for different cars for erasing mileage, and much more, the problem is in F07 535i eeprom file is around 64 kb, if im not wrong. And finding here something u need is complicated. Also even after u edit anything there u need to check hash-sums to flash DME, otherwise it wont work.


----------



## cm048 (Feb 1, 2015)

My car is 528i with power reduction FA. 
I plan to remove power reduction from FA, and then flash DME2 with psdzdata matching the current i-step. 

Do I need to enable E-Sys option "update VCM after TAL exec" and "update MSM after TAL exec" ?

Thanks in advance for answer / explanation.

Updated:

Nevermind, all done, flashed completed. Only MSM update is needed.


----------



## myztique (Dec 8, 2016)

cm048 said:


> My car is 528i with power reduction FA.
> I plan to remove power reduction from FA, and then flash DME2 with psdzdata matching the current i-step.
> 
> Do I need to enable E-Sys option "update VCM after TAL exec" and "update MSM after TAL exec" ?
> ...


flashed with DME change?


----------



## RWD-F10-N52 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello, sorry to revive an old thread. Looks like I am rather late to the party.. 

Anyways, really hope someone can get back to me on this. I have a 2011 528i and as you people may already know, the ECU is for old people and seems to be very against tuning. I have heard that using esys is possible to tune my DME. I have also heard that switching to a tuneable ecu like MSV80 will not be possible. So, what information do you guys have on this, and what are my options?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## supahtunah (May 3, 2017)

RWD-F10-N52 said:


> Hello, sorry to revive an old thread. Looks like I am rather late to the party..
> 
> Anyways, really hope someone can get back to me on this. I have a 2011 528i and as you people may already know, the ECU is for old people and seems to be very against tuning. I have heard that using esys is possible to tune my DME. I have also heard that switching to a tuneable ecu like MSV80 will not be possible. So, what information do you guys have on this, and what are my options?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


I add up my feedback, friends. It is possible to use a tool to tune those original MSD87 ECUs, I tested it and works wonders.
If you still need help about this, or for future references, name of tool is X17, made here in Italy. should you need more info contact me by PM as i don't know if is allowed to provide more info
Hope I could help a bit :thumbup:


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

supahtunah said:


> ...If you still need help about this, or for future references, name of tool is X17, made here in Italy. ...


Serious expensive powerful tool, MagicPro2 is for tuners/shops, one option for my MEVD17.2.G is like ***8364;2900 :yikes:


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

RWD-F10-N52 said:


> ... I have heard that using esys is possible to tune my DME...


It's the first time I see a reference to Esys and tuning... Esys is generally used to code configurable parameters (not engine maps parameters) using FDL coding (u know the CAFD stuff) and flashing ECUs and other things..., but certainly it does not have the capability to edit DME maps, and if it did, it certainly is not that obvious...

"Tuning" may be a loosely used term here, but in the "tuning" world, it means to edit multiple DME engine maps to improve performance, you know stage 1,2,... if the engine capabilities permit it!

You need to read this thread and most important the first post!


----------



## sema2022 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, I have finally decided to upgrade my BMW F10 523i 2010 model with N53 code FS11 to 530i spec. All necessary original parts are bought, incl. 3 stage manifold and DISA valves. I have done some flashing and programming on different ECU***8217;s with my ESYS SW and I feel comfortable about the task described in the ***8220;Guide for flashing***8230;***8221; in the first post.

Reading trough the all the posting in this thread, it is my understanding that I need to reset the time block in the DME to be able to flash it with new original stock firmware for 530i which involves change of the ***8220;power class***8221; parameter in my existing DME MSD87.1 (I don***8217;t mind about the speed limiter).

Is it correctly understood that the time block must be removed to enable flashing as described in the guide?
If so, is there still no DIY description for this?


----------



## sema2022 (Aug 27, 2015)

Deleted due to duplicated post.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes you need to reset the working time hours:
Option 1 - new DME
Option 2 - hard resetting opening the DME and working on its chips.. someone wrote in this thread to be able... not me


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

I also wanted to do this and asked that person to share. Never did get a response. I do know you need an eeprom programmer (TL866A Mini Pro USB Universal Programmer BIOS ATMEL AVR PIC ICSP EEPROM). But not knowing the exact chip and setting I did not start with this yet.

If you manage please share as I will then also upgrade.

Good luck!



maisav said:


> Yes you need to reset the working time hours:
> Option 1 - new DME
> Option 2 - hard resetting opening the DME and working on its chips.. someone wrote in this thread to be able... not me


----------



## sema2022 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for answers. I have also tried to find the DIY for the internal chip/EEPROM reset procedure with no luck. So far, the only option I see is to buy a used donor DME from a 530i but the total upgrade cost on a 7-year-old car is getting quite high. The fun with DIY is also a part of the game.

Maisav: I really like your flashing guide in post one. Do you remember/have info on what will be different in the guide when going directly to 530i and not 528i?


----------



## sema2022 (Aug 27, 2015)

Any with new insight in the F10 523i DME reset or DIY for the internal chip/EEPROM reset procedure?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Only news are about the number of 523i transformed into 530i. Once more last month, after buying a new dme.
Sorry for late answer: the trick for flashing the 530i firmware is to use, naturally the proper engine code, and use an i-step shipment accordly 530i production date.


----------



## blackmaxus (Jan 4, 2018)

Guys , how did you manage to connect small and big Disa ? , trying to do that on my 523i and i dont have wiers to connect them .

Found some pics that those wires should be there .










My local BMW Dealer cant find connectors and dont know how to connect .

I got 3 stages intake to make 530i , darn it 

or you just didint connect them ?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi. Wires are those with yellow arrow; simply remove the two caps.


----------



## scouserpat47 (Nov 28, 2015)

In europe the F20/21 1 series use the same engine and components for he
1.6-2.0 engine everything apart from the DME is different im led to 
Believe maybe this method would work for this too?


----------



## sema2022 (Aug 27, 2015)

Blackmaxus: Have you bought a new DME for the 530i upgrade? Or managed to reset the time block in the old DME to be able to flash it with stock firmware for 530i?
I have bought all necessary original parts, incl. 3 stage manifold and DISA valves, but waits for a used 530i DME donor to show up. Buying a new DME is to expensive for this rather old car (2010).


----------



## blackmaxus (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi 

As for DME , i have my old one , and bought used for about 50 euro .

My friend told me he did few times that and it should be no problem flashing 523i to 530i.

Main problem is that BMW dealer tells me i dont have wireing to connect disa


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

blackmaxus said:


> Hi
> 
> As for DME , i have my old one , and bought used for about 50 euro .
> 
> ...


Wires are always fitted standard with weatherproof caps on them. So it is quite simple on fitting the manifold and DISA valves (about 3 hrs max). I have never heard of an N53 engine that did not have the wires pre-installed.

Let me know how it goes with a used DME. I only need DME to finish upgrade and do not want to buy a new one, but also have not managed to reset working hours on my own DME. If you succeed maybe I can use the same method.


----------



## sema2022 (Aug 27, 2015)

I just removed my engine dust cover to verify that I have the DISA plugs. These are apparent on the right-hand side of my N53 523i 2010 model engine, just like the sample picture in post #276.

I am in the same situation as you ***8220;phamaker***8221;. It***8217;s difficult to get hold off a 530i MSD87.1 donor with the right power class that I can configure for my car. Someone mentioned in an earlier post that the working hours also could be reset ***8220;the hard way***8221; by manipulating an internal EEPROM but I have not succeeded in getting a MSD87 DIY for that. Anyway, opening the DME should be done on a separate unit since it***8217;s a quite risky operation, but used 523i/528i DME***8217;s is available for a reasonable price.


----------



## blackmaxus (Jan 4, 2018)

Ahh , no good Bmw Service in Poland ..... 

Really shame that i must point for those guys what to do ......

But today they finished and i have connected disa  .


As for 523i to 530I ECU remapping i think i will get with that next week must clone my to spare one as backup 

Wish me luck with that ^^


----------



## blackmaxus (Jan 4, 2018)

Guys , could you all post part numer of your main engine ECU ?

I wanna see wchich one will be upgradaible


----------



## blackmaxus (Jan 4, 2018)

Talked with some guys , we must wait for equipment that can flash Fxx via OBD , then it shouldnt be a problem they say , saw few in US that have that equipment , non in europe by now .


----------



## sema2022 (Aug 27, 2015)

My 2010 523i with N53 engine has DME/ECU with BMW part nr. 12148606022 - Basic control unit MSD87.1.

This can be flashed with 530 stock firmware via OBD plug with SW like E-sys, but that tool cant change the time blocked «variant coding» as described in post #253. If you find a SW/procedure to handle this, please share it.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

blackmaxus said:


> Talked with some guys , we must wait for equipment that can flash Fxx via OBD , then it shouldnt be a problem they say , saw few in US that have that equipment , non in europe by now .


I will check part numbers later, was travelling today. The challenge is not in flashing it. It must align with CAS passkey else it will block. I know there is software that claims it can do that, but not sure if that is really true.

If you have 530 ECU you do not need to reset the working hours, it is already set to highest power output setting. You just need your car to accept the unit as its own....lets see of you manage would be really great!


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

blackmaxus said:


> Talked with some guys , we must wait for equipment that can flash Fxx via OBD , then it shouldnt be a problem they say , saw few in US that have that equipment , non in europe by now .


Hi, any update? Did it work?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

As i verified, a used Dme coming by a 528i or 530i needs the ISN (secret key) identical to CAS, EGS and keys ISN. than the solution is a) read ISN from CAS and write it into used dme (not possible for msd87.1... the same issue as resetting the working time) or b) buy used dme, cas, egs and keys coming from a 530i. This second option costs like a new DME and the car could be blocked by BMW/police because not legal


----------



## blackmaxus (Jan 4, 2018)

My Friend Just got his stuff to do F series By obd , we will try in 3 days


----------



## sema2022 (Aug 27, 2015)

Any luck with your flashing blackmaxus?


----------



## blackmaxus (Jan 4, 2018)

ahh.... waiting for new cables , did some Fseries and on 4th car cables died  , but i ask about flashing 523i , and it will be no problem ;p - they say .


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

blackmaxus said:


> ahh.... waiting for new cables , did some Fseries and on 4th car cables died  , but i ask about flashing 523i , and it will be no problem ;p - they say .


Blackmaxus, any update? Did it work?


----------



## blackmaxus (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes, I did it  Got new soft in 523i now i must visit roller to see how much hp i got  , but car now is totally different .


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

blackmaxus said:


> Yes, I did it  Got new soft in 523i now i must visit roller to see how much hp i got  , but car now is totally different .


Congrats! Super cool!


----------



## sema2022 (Aug 27, 2015)

Very nice, lucky you, look forward to hearing the new HP figures!

Was the used DME spare module from a 523i or a 528i/530i?
If it was from 523, how did your friend reset/change the power class?
What was the equipment/SW used in flashing?

I have bought the new manifold with DISA valves months ago, but my Rheingold SW can***8217;t change the power class. Buying a new DME is too expensive.


----------



## blackmaxus (Jan 4, 2018)

Me and my friend just started from my own DME and Map  , without new intake u can get 250 hp with intake 270-276 hp , just leave ur dme alone and upgrade ur map 

I think next week i will get to check how much power gain i have , but the diffrence is really big


----------



## myztique (Dec 8, 2016)

blackmaxus said:


> Me and my friend just started from my own DME and Map  , without new intake u can get 250 hp with intake 270-276 hp , just leave ur dme alone and upgrade ur map
> 
> I think next week i will get to check how much power gain i have , but the diffrence is really big


with flash to 528 u will get around 260 hp, because 520i has lower compression ratio than 528i, so flashed 528 will go faster than stock 528


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

did somebody succesfully flashed 523i/528i to 530i ? I am not able to calculate correct swfl and cafd versions for DME. Could somebody send me corect files for N53 530i? 

thanks


----------



## Jules_111 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi guys,
New to the forum I have to confess.
I live in London and just bought a super nice 2011 523i M Sport Touring, with the great straight 6 3l naturally aspirated engine.
I have read this thread with great interest, and though I wish to make the upgrade of reprogramming the ECU to 528i spec, I have no experience and I do not feel confident doing this alone.

Is there in London or nearby, a fellow enthousiaste who could advise, or refer me to either someone or a pro that could do that, or help me do it?

Thanks a lot guys!


----------

